# Home and 10 acres - East-central Wisconsin



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Home on approx. 4 acres:
1600 sq ft. VERY nice home in excellent condition. built in 1996, meaning everything, water heater, furnace, septic, etc.. is 1996 or newer.

one story house, 4 bedroom, 2 bath, 3rd bath under construction, large eat in kitchen, living room, full basement, unfinished, but getting there, up and coming library. 2 food pantries, one is a root cellar. central air, heat can be propane or bring an outdoor wood furnace. We use wood heat now, but will be taking the outdoor stove and the steel building that houses it with us. there is a newer forced air furnace installed in the basement. 

all bedrooms have lighted closets, lots of other minor features in the house, laundry chute, ceiling fans, stuff like that.
Appliances might stay.
Front porch, small rear deck out glass patio doors. 
3 car attached garage, garage and house have in-floor heating (I WILL miss this)

2 bay shop, (DH is a mechanic, we have a full service shop here) one bay is garage sized, one bay you can fit a dump truck in. forced air heat and heated floors in the shop. Vent fans, air lines for compressor and air tools, corner set up for welding, floor drains, bathroom, etc...
Shop started as the small one car garage. the large bay addition and remodel of the old garage was done in 2000 or 2001.
No conditional use permit required to continue with the shop.

Large old dairy barn in exceptional condition for its age. In the small part, milk house, storage room, 2 horse sized stalls, the large part is open, with the standard 2 story hay mow, with electricity, and air lines ran for the shop. The back of the barn has an attached fully enclosed lean-to built in 2002 (I think) with an overhead door. You can fit at least 6 vehicles in there with room to spare. Insulated semi-trailer with a permanent ramp set up for the storage of heavy equipment.
Barn has newer steel siding on 2 sides and a newer steel roof (also the lean-to).
Free standing old 10X20 chicken coop, steel siding, steel roof. 2 rooms inside with separate doors, electricity, windows and roof vents.

10X12 greenhouse, 12X20 tarp building (this is my rabbit house), 100X100 garden with some raised beds (work in progress)

Mature orchard, apples, pear, plum, peach, apricot, cherry, several nuts, wild grapes, cultivated grapes, mulberry. Most of the small fruits (raspberry, blackberry, horseradish, etc.) I will be taking with. 25 or 30 trees total.
Rhubarb, mature asparagus (a lot), some perennial herbs here and there.

Small fenced pasture off the barn.

Perpetual easement lane (approx 20 ft wide) leads to 6 acres of mature hardwoods. Lots of nut trees, black walnut, hickory, wild grapes, prime pickins for morel mushrooms in May. At least 75 mature maples. We tap for sap every year. In between house and woods are 47 acres of prime grazing land. this belongs to someone else, but I am sure he would sell for the going rate if someone bought this house and wanted the pasture too. Currently, it is set up for rotational grazing. If someone bought the whole shebang, we would leave the fencing, the 3 sided stone shelter, and the 3 sided wood hut. 

The land is not for sale without the house.

There is currently no zoning here. Buses for 3 different schools pass down this road, and there are a lot of homeschool families here. 8 miles from town.
20 minutes from Appleton, 40 minutes from Green Bay and Manitowoc, 90 minutes from Madison or Milwaukee. Prime area for commuting distance. Very strong local community and 4H program. Very strong up and coming local foods market.
5 miles off the lake. 3 miles from the nearest state park. Legal to shoot for fun on your own property. Good hunting here also.

For the house and 10 acres: $300,000 willing to negotiate a bit.
PM for more details, thanks.


----------



## Emmy D (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you have any pictures, and why are you selling...what is the job market within like 15 miles??

Thanks


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have trouble posting photos here, but I can send some to a regular email address. The job market is good to excellent, of course that depends on what you do for a living. Many people around here have there own business. We do. Lots of factory type jobs paying 10-20 an hour. All your standard retail type jobs within 30-40 minutes. 

I will pm you with more details and to get an email for photos.


----------

